#ubuntu-laptop 2007-06-18
<colonel-panic> I'm looking for a smallish (~ 12") light ( < 5lbs) laptop on which I can run Ubuntu.  Hardware support, especially hibernate, is a must.  Any suggestions?  I've heard good things about IBM/Lenovo...
<colonel-panic> It would be neat if I could view a sort of the laptop pages by weight or other factors such as year of manufacture -- any way for me to do that through the search features of the wiki?
* smcgraw is away: I'm away
* smcgraw is back (gone 00:00:37)
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-06-19
<songwind> Hi all.
<songwind> I have a quick question about laptop sound.  I have an issue with snd-hda-intel, and I know there is a patch for it (speakers don't mute when you insert headphones).  However, all the links I find are patches for 1.0.14rc3 or rc4.  do you know where i can find a patch for the released version?
<crimsun> link me to the patch
<crimsun> first, if it's against rc4, it's likely it'll apply to 14 final with minimal munging
<crimsun> second, 14 final may have merged it or a better version of it
<crimsun> third, when you mention HDA issues, please be sure to include the specific codec (and its revision if you know it)
<songwind> http://members.dsl-only.net/~tdavis/alsa-patches/conexant-latest-rc3.patch
<crimsun> that was merged for 14, yes.  You no longer need that patch.
<songwind> Suck.  It doesn't work.
<crimsun> what doesn't work?
<crimsun> jack sense?
<songwind> Speakers still stay on when I plug in my headphones.  I downloaded and built it yesterday
<songwind> yes
<crimsun> read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the alsa-info.sh script linked from that page.
<crimsun> and this needs to migrate to #ubuntu or #ubuntu+1
<songwind> Realtek ALC861-VD is the codec
<crimsun> this channel is not for support
<crimsun> uhh
<songwind> okay
<crimsun> why did you apply a conexant patch for a realtek codec?
<songwind> I didn't apply a patch, I just downloaded 1.0.14 release and built it.
<crimsun> and the url you gave is for conexant HDA codecs, not realtek HDA codecs
<songwind> Ooops.
<songwind> Glad I didn't apply it then.
<crimsun> it wouldn't have applied anyhow.
<songwind> Anyway, sorry to have brought this support issue to the wrong channel, seemed the most likely place for a quick answer.
<songwind> Thanks for your help
<roadkill> hey guys
<roadkill> any one know about acers im actualy looking for a way to reset my bios so it dosnt have the current password
<roadkill_> starcraft on a laptop, is there a way to have sc play in full screen insted of 1/4 screen and the rest of the screen is black
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-06-20
* #ubuntu-laptop  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
* #ubuntu-laptop  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<xeno__> Hmm.  I was sent here by someone on the #ubuntu channel.  But the introductory title says it's not for "support".  Can I ask questions here, or is this for bugs or something?
<xeno__> I've got this Toshiba Satellite Laptop which has never been able to do wireless with Ubuntu, but originally did it fine with XP.
<xeno__> A55-S3063 is the model specific number.
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<xeno__>  I was sent here by someone on the #ubuntu channel.  But the introductory title says it's not for "support".  Can I ask questions here, or is this for bugs or something?
<tritium> xeno__: I asked you in #ubuntu what wireless chipset, and you never replied
<xeno__> Oh, I did but it slipped by.
<xeno__> Interface Type Integrated Intel PRO Wireless 2200 802.11b/g
<xeno__> This is from a web page for my model, so I'm not sure, but it sounds right.
<tritium> xeno__: please run "lsmod | grep ipw"
<xeno__> I also was asking on there about the ndiswrapper that charlie mentioned, but messages came out fast and it was hard to keep track.
<tritium> You don't need ndiswrapper for ipw2200
<ajmitch> it ought to Just Work
<tritium> It's well supported.  In fact, I'm using one right now.
<tritium> It does "just work" for me on this Toshiba Tecra A2.
* ajmitch waves to tritium 
<xeno__> xeno@radioflyer:~$ lsmod | grep ipw
<xeno__> ipw2200               147016  0
<xeno__> ieee80211              33608  1 ipw2200
<xeno__> xeno@radioflyer:~$
<tritium> Okay, module is loaded properly.
<xeno__> Among other symptoms, when I turn on the button on the left to try to use it, it seems to lock up all my network stuff.
<tritium> xeno__: "stuff"?
<xeno__> This is not immediately repeatable, but happens after a while.
<xeno__> In other words, my wired connection I'm using now stops working when I leave the wireless on for a while...?
<ajmitch> sounds about right, if you're using network-manager
<ajmitch> it's generally a sign that it's picked up an ip address & has disabled the wired connection
<xeno__> I'm up for using the best thing for my circumstances.
<xeno__> I'll try something new if you recommend it.  I just took what got loaded.
<xeno__> What got loaded with my standard install that is.
<xeno__> I've added applications, but I believe I've added nothing extra for network.  Does that sound right?
<tritium> xeno__: try manual configuration?
<xeno__> No.  I've never seen my transmission come up on my firewall table, but I should check again now to make sure I'm not wasting you all's time...
<xeno__> I'm sorry, I just got pulled off.  My apologies, but I'll have to try more later.
<tritium> No problem.  See you.
<xeno__> Say, I'm back trying to figure out my laptop.  I have the firewall up with my mac address, but that device doesn't appear to have any pickup reporter.
<xeno__> It's a Netgear MR814v2.
<xeno__> Here are some other history items:
<xeno__> 1.  My friend who sold it to me had wireless working fine on it with Windows XP.
<xeno__> 2.  I installed Breezy on it last Summer and then upgraded to Dapper.  It never worked with the wireless net at my employment at the time.
<xeno__> 3.  I upgraded recently to Edgy and then to Feisty, and most everything else on this Toshiba Satellite A55-S3063 works fine.
<xeno__> When I go right now to the network GUI under System it has a check to the left of "wired " and a minus to the left of "wireless"
<xeno__> ifconfig shows an eth0 for my wireless NIC that is not configured for IP.
<roadkill> any one have problems with wifi stability?
<roadkill> nvm ill deal with it later
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-06-21
<brian__> I think I'm in the wrong spot, but does anyone here know how I can tweak the power usage for my laptop
<Nailor> hmm
<Nailor> Intel chipset?
<brian__> yeah
<brian__> Pentium M
<Nailor> http://www.linuxpowertop.org/
<Nailor> I was able to pin down few power eaters with that one
<brian__> thanks, I'll check this out :) thanks
<brian__> any tips for stepping down the processor? it seems to go as low as 600mhz... but it should go a bit farther, and I want to be able to cap it properly
<Nailor> Well, set scaling governor to ondemand or powersave
<Nailor> that should keep it running slow
<brian__> where do I find the scaling governer? (sorry Im new to this stuff)
<Nailor>  /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<Nailor> There's all kinds of stuff in that category, just cat the files to see their content
<Nailor> I gotta run now, but hopefully that helps a bit =)
<Nailor> just echo powersave in that file should turn your laptop to use the lowest possible frequency
<Nailor> And google helps wit those governors
<brian__> thanks
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-06-22
<Furioso> hi i have ubuntu on toshiba equium a100 063
<Furioso> i have ubuntu on hppavillion zv6000
<Furioso> i have uubuntu on parker bell  easynote mv46-013d
<Furioso> parckrad bell works very good without problem at the start just install ubuntu 7.04
<Furioso> problem with toshiba and atheros 5006 doesn t work good it doesn t feel network
<Furioso> it has problem in win and vista too
<Furioso> it has the same problem with bista and win it must be much more near respect to the others card
<simira> have you checked the laptoptesting pages?
<Jc> Hello
<Jc> i'm looking for help for an installation on a laptop
<Jc> i couldn't find on the lists if my laptop is supported or not
<Furioso> simira: yes i have checked
<SwarthmoreDB> /who
<Furioso> buuuuu
<SwarthmoreDB> ???
<SwarthmoreDB> buuu????
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-06-23
<puppe> hallo.I'm using a AcerTravelMate6292 and dearly want to move over to Ubuntu. Unfortunately it don't seem to be supported, consulting this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<puppe> How can I find out if/when it will be?
<puppe> Thanks for your reply
<ajmitch> puppe: the tested laptops there is certainly not a comprehensive list - there's a high chance that it'll just work
<simira> puppe: you might as well try. And then maybe join the laptoptestingteam yourself? Then it might be better supported. ;)
<Dj_Vic> hello all
<ajmitch> hi simira
<simira> hi ajmitch :)
<puppe> simira: thanks for reply. I will certainly join. Unfortunately it wont work. Have already tried
<puppe> gives me this after the splash screen Busy box .... (some text)
<puppe> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<simira> puppe: well, it's just to start with reporting specifically WHAT doesn't work, then. :) Make sure it's not reported as a bug before, though
<puppe> ok, will do
<simira> you might find solutions by checking/contacting people who tests other models of Acer as well
<ajmitch> that error message that you provided is rather generic, also - it generally follows some other error early in the boot process, like not finding the root filesystem
<puppe> simira: ok. Checking https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam for their names. Or would you suggest some place better for getting in touch with them.
<puppe> eh, mailing list perhaps :)I
<simira> puppe: the mailinglist might not be very active. Use the wiki page, their emails should be given up there
<puppe> simira: thanks will do.
<saffi> Hi
<saffi> Tried to boot live cd
<saffi> used dv6000 hp laptop
<saffi> the DVD is Samsung TS L632M
<crimsun> "live cd" of which Ubuntu version?
<crimsun> Tribe 1 desktop has known issues
<crimsun> (Gutsy Tribe 1)
<saffi> 7.04
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-06-24
<crimsun> ok, have you tried the 7.04 alternate (text-only)?
<saffi> no
<crimsun> this belongs in #ubuntu, BTW
<saffi> the funny thing is that i have tried may others
<saffi> I thought it is related to the DVD hardware drive that can't be mounted
<saffi> Where would i find the "alternate" 7.04 ?
<saffi> Thank you.
<Bassetts> how do i test mirrored desktop
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-06-16
<philsf> what's the best package/project to report a suspend/resume issue to: linux-source, or something else?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-06-17
<azcazandco> hello folks, anyone here got experience with acer laptops (geforce 6100 go) and dual monitor support?
<azcazandco> oops... wrong channel
<azcazandco> sorry
<pwnguin> this is ridiculus
<pwnguin> my tabletPC emits an acpi event for lid up
<pwnguin> but not lid close
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-06-18
<portablejim> can someone prod me in the right direction in choosing a cheap laptop please.
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-06-21
<daniel_mc> hello...
<daniel_mc> i'm new to ubuntu forums seeking wisdom
<pwnguin> well you missed
<pwnguin> this is IRC
<pwnguin> more specifically, this channel is dedicated to improving how ubuntu runs on laptops
<daniel_mc> heh, yeah i meant IRC
<daniel_mc> not forums
<daniel_mc> i've got ubuntu 8.04 running on my X61 ; pretty sweet
<daniel_mc> i am seeking wisdom on getting dual monitors going though
<pwnguin> its been pretty easy to enable with nvidia for me =/
<daniel_mc> yeah, i have twinview running @ home with twinview, easy as cake
<daniel_mc> unfortunately on my x61 i'm using a VTbook
<pwnguin> ?
<daniel_mc> http://www.villagetronic.com/ftp/vtbook/Linux/LinuxReadMe.html
<pwnguin> have you seen the thinkwiki?
<daniel_mc> nope
<daniel_mc> i just googled it
<pwnguin> ah, so its a trident
<daniel_mc> yep
<daniel_mc> brb gotta reboot
<danielm_mc> hey pwnguin
<danielm_mc> you still here?
<pwnguin> yes
<danielm_mc> yeah, so i'm stuck and donno what to do to get this thing working
<danielm_mc> any advice?
<pwnguin> #ubuntu, your regional LoCo, other thinkpad users
<danielm_mc> :(
<pwnguin> launchpad
<danielm_mc> what is a good channel for people with thinkpads?
<danielm_mc>  #launchpad?
<pwnguin> no
<pwnguin> launchpad is a project hosting site Ubuntu uses
<pwnguin> oh, also the wiki
<danielm_mc> which wiki?
<danielm_mc> thinkwiki?
<danielm_mc> not very helpful
<pwnguin> wiki.ubuntu.com
<pwnguin> where did you get that thinkpad?
<danielm_mc> what do you mean?
<danielm_mc> i think CDW?  it's for my work
<pwnguin> i can't seem to find an X61 with trident graphics
<danielm_mc> i'm pretty good with linux, but this vtbook is a pain
<danielm_mc> no the X61 has a builtin intel graphics card
<danielm_mc> the VTBook is a pc-card
<pwnguin> wth
<pwnguin> ok then, thinkwiki wont be a help obviously
<danielm_mc> yeah
<pwnguin> and the average forum / answers person won't be of use
<danielm_mc> hahah yeah, exactly
<pwnguin> you could ask CDW
<danielm_mc> meh.. i might actually email villagetronic (the makers of the vtbook
<pwnguin> I mean, it probably won't work, but if enough people do it they might notice
<pwnguin> or, did you buy the vtbook card from someone else?
<danielm_mc> we bought the vtbook right from villagetronic
<pwnguin> danielm_mc: did you set up the kernel option?
<danielm_mc> which one?
<pwnguin> pci=cbmemsize=128M
<danielm_mc> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-18-generic root=UUID=984582af-d3a4-47d0-9f58-030a3678db29 ro quiet splash pci=cbmemsize=128M
<danielm_mc> i added that to the end of the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<pwnguin> these directions are destined to fail
<danielm_mc> the directions on the villagetronic homepage?
<danielm_mc> yeah no kidding
<pwnguin> danielm_mc: so thus far, how much damage have you caused?
<danielm_mc> to my machine?
<danielm_mc> or to the world?
<pwnguin> the machine please
<danielm_mc> oh, no damage to the machine yet
<danielm_mc> i have a large bald spot on the side of my head though
<pwnguin> how many files have you twiddled with?
<pwnguin> menu.lst is fine
<danielm_mc> menu.lst
<danielm_mc> ﻿just menu.lst ; and i made a backup of the
<danielm_mc> /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/trident_drv.so
<danielm_mc> /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/trident_drv.so.old
<danielm_mc> and my xorg.conf
<danielm_mc> i think the problem has to be with my xorg.conf
<danielm_mc> also i added to rc.local to do the setpci command
<danielm_mc> root@baikinman:/boot/grub# Xorg -version
<danielm_mc> This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.
<danielm_mc> It is not supported in any way.
<danielm_mc> Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.
<danielm_mc> Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.
<danielm_mc> Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the
<danielm_mc> latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.
<danielm_mc> See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.
<danielm_mc> X.Org X Server 1.4.0.90
<danielm_mc> Release Date: 5 September 2007
<danielm_mc> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
<danielm_mc> Build Operating System: Linux Ubuntu (xorg-server 2:1.4.1~git20080131-1ubuntu9.2)
<danielm_mc> Current Operating System: Linux baikinman 2.6.24-18-generic #1 SMP Wed May 28 19:28:38 UTC 2008 x86_64
<danielm_mc> Build Date: 13 June 2008  01:10:57AM
<danielm_mc>  
<danielm_mc> 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
<danielm_mc> 	to make sure that you have the latest version.
<danielm_mc> Module Loader present
<danielm_mc> is the problem that i am running a pre release version of xorg?
<danielm_mc> i'm just running the shit that came stock with 8.04 - and i really couldn't even tell you what version of xorg i'm running, let alone if it's modularized or not
<danielm_mc> i think it's modularized though
<pwnguin> danielm_mc: i think you might be best served by posting on https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<pwnguin> it'll provide an easy way for documentation etc
<pwnguin> plus it has built in search for dupe finding
<danielm_mc> alright thanks dude/dudes
<danielm_mc> i appreciate it
<pwnguin> i think it comes down to an xorg.conf issue
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-06-22
<jldugger> hi
<jldugger> https://edge.launchpad.net/~toshiba-tablet  <-- should this be a subteam of the laptop team?
<jldugger> https://launchpad.net/~toshiba-tablet if that didn't work
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-06-15
<thanosplz> Hello I have a laptop Sony Vaio vgn-aw11m/h I have spent many many  hours trying to get the internal mic to work,but nothing...I have tried all the combinations between the HDA intel and all the front capture boost are full and opened but nothing.Can someone Help me...From NOW thanks!
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-06-25
<ravibn> Hi!
<ravibn> I need help
<ravibn> with my Dell Latitude
<ravibn> no one here how sad
#ubuntu-laptop 2013-06-22
<Guest14223> Hello?
